# Open-Source/Freeware software synthesizers?



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Anyone have any favorite software synths, drum machines or associated noisemakers on the free? I wanna make some beats :guitarist::rimshot::singer:imp::earmuffs:. 

I've played around with a couple in the past, but they were janky & not so stable. What's the story with DIY desktop sounds these days?


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Playing with ZynAddSubFX. Looks like it could keep me busy for a while


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Hydrogen - drum machine  :drummer::drummer:


----------



## misterjones (Nov 20, 2016)

Freeware stuff:

Togu Audio Line: TAL Elek7tro, TAL Bassline, TAL U-No-62
Emu: Proteus VX

Misc: ProtoPlasm Free, SQL8, Alphatron Free, Uniwave, TS808.

I'll post more as I remember them. I'm too lazy to go out to my recording rig right now.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks for that. Now I just need a few weeks off.  Wait, no I don't. :laugh:


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

LMMS

I made some "music" with that. I don't know **** about music, so I just started tracking beats first and then added layers of noise and keyboard to make it sound musical. 

Coolest thing I made was a short track that had wah bass effect. It was funky.

I made another that I called "Church Bell on Titan". It was the sound of a distant church bell and wind slowly building into a rapid drum beat and layers of synths. It was dissonant, gloomy, and a bit spooky. 

Anyway, it's fun to mess around with even if have no musical ability.


----------



## misterjones (Nov 20, 2016)

Orion525iT said:


> LMMS
> 
> I made some "music" with that. I don't know **** about music, so I just started tracking beats first and then added layers of noise and keyboard to make it sound musical.
> 
> ...


I've really tried to like LMMS, especially since I've been a Linux user for 17 years; I just can't do it. It tries to hard to be like FL Studio (which I use about 80% of the time for my music) but fails miserably.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Brought home one of these today. I've been meaning to pick up a MIDI controller & spotted this little bag of fun at a price I couldn't refuse.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Trying recording for the first time with Audacity & the Akai Timber Wolf. Still some wierd quirks, but I'm starting to figure out the new hardware. Sort of. 

Trying a link. Something short for the bassheads  . I have to download the file, but maybe it'll play in your window? As soon as I can figure out how to monitor and record at the same time, I'll try something a bit longer.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

So I wound up returning the Timber Wolf. It was fun & all, but had some noise issues. Work has been very busy lately & I haven't had time to mess with any of this but unfortunately I came down with a cold & got a couple hours to mess around with the soft synths & drum machine. 

Drum machine & 'live' synth on the computer keyboard. Cheesy for sure, but fun enough & potentially an appropriate use of time while somewhat medicated. I've only listened to this on headphones, but it seems like it'd be fun enough road music...kinda looking forward to listening to it in the truck once the head weather goes away so I can go dig it out of the snow 

Spacewalk .wav

edit - figured out how to export .mp3.

Spacewalk .mp3 (128)

The mp3 will play in the window.


----------

